

Zomato shuts down Urbanspoon app, details post-acquisition feature integration - BorisMelnik
http://thenextweb.com/apps/2015/06/02/zomato-shuts-down-the-urbanspoon-app-details-feature-integration/

======
ratfacemcgee
well that was quick.

